
Ask HN: Is it worth it to get a subscription on Climeworks? - federicoponzi
Any thoughts on this startup [0]? Is it worth to join as a pioneer[1]?<p>* [0]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.climeworks.com&#x2F;<p>* [1]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;climeworks.shop&#x2F;
======
maximedb
Really interesting project IMO. It would be great to have this linked with an
app that actually computes how much CO2 you consume while travelling and
proposes to offset whatever you are consuming.

